
A Russian satellite is probably stalking a US spy satellite in orbit - tontonius
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615129/a-russian-satellite-is-probably-stalking-a-us-spy-satellite-in-orbit/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22207683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22207683)

Other sources for the story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204838)
: thedailybeast.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200881)
: Extended Twitter discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22229130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22229130)
: interstellarspecies.blogspot.com

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22209705)
: theverge.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22196710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22196710)
: twitter.com

------
the_matrix
What a co-incidence! Exactly 11 years ago from today, communications
satellites Iridium-33 (US) and Kosmos-2251 (Russia) collided in orbit,
destroying both.[1]

[1]: [https://anniversary7.blogspot.com/2020/02/11-years-ago-
commu...](https://anniversary7.blogspot.com/2020/02/11-years-ago-
communications-satellites.html)

